# Making America Great Again!



## Haloman800 (Jan 24, 2017)

Here's a great video from Stefan that you should check out. The first half covers illegal immigration, while the 2nd half covers a lot of topics, including taxes, regulation, & tariffs.

A couple of the best arguments against illegal immigration mentioned are:


> _There's 5 and a half billion people in the world that make less than the average Mexican worker, we can't bring 5 and a half billion people here [to America], they need to bloom where they were planted
> 
> Illegal immigration is a reverse welfare program, illegals come in and drive down the cost of labor, which benefits huge corporations & hurts the American poor, illegal immigration is a transfer of wealth from the poor to the rich_


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 24, 2017)

Relevant video.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 24, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> -snip-


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 24, 2017)

ANYTHING MAKES SENSE IN THIS WORLD LETS DESTROY EVERYTHING, KILL EVERY TRUMPS XD
AND RE-BUILD ALL THE WORLD AGAIN


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Jan 24, 2017)

How about a video from someone who has been to Mexico a ton -


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> ANYTHING MAKES SENSE IN THIS WORLD LETS DESTROY EVERYTHING, KILL EVERY TRUMPS XD
> AND RE-BUILD ALL THE WORLD AGAIN



Lol good luck taking on America. That's like an ant taking on a boot.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 26, 2017)

They don't need it


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 26, 2017)

There's only one way to make America great again.

Play this on a loop. Forever.


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 26, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> There's only one way to make America great again.
> 
> Play this on a loop. Forever.




Matt Damon!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Imacaredformy2ds said:


> They don't need it



Lol don't make us go down there and take all the burritos! We're bout to take the oil from Iraq.


----------

